

The future of programming - azeirah
https://github.com/Azeirah/A-new-wave-of-programming

======
marvel_boy
The future of programming is a language of the seventies: Smalltalk. Smalltalk
tooling and interactivity is years ahead of actual platforms.

~~~
joshuapants
What are some good current Smalltalk implementations? The only one I've really
heard of is Pharo.

~~~
marvel_boy
Try Squeak [http://squeak.org](http://squeak.org) It is a good implementation
and has a very friendly community.

~~~
joshuapants
Looking at that (and Pharo) it seems like all applications run inside the
development environment. Is that correct?

~~~
setpatchaddress
That's at least some of the reason Smalltalk is useful. It's also probably the
main reason Smalltalk has never taken off.

